# 5 Vegas Relic



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Joe is Jammin today and bought 2 lots of these for 20 total and these sold out in less than 10 minutes... Ive noticed these have been sold out on CI for awhile, and I guess they just got some more in. The few people that I've talked to that have smoked them seemed to really have enjoyed them. Has anyone else here had any experience with this cigar?


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I really enjoy this cigar, I've only gotten my hands on one 5 pack off cbid. I really wish I would have caught these today on CI! I probably would have bought at least 2 or 3 lots. I could honestly say this cigar is in my top 5 favorites. 

Btw....how much were the lots going for on Joe's Jambalaya?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

10 cigars for $29.99.. I picked up 2 for $59.98 added on 10 RP Sun Grown Toros for $29 because Im weak and have no willpower

They do have boxes in stock on ci's website 24 sticks for $99


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Saw these in CI's catalog. Said coming soon. Didn't think it was out yet. Will have to try these. They looked great.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, I wish I wouldn't have missed it! Somehow, I just knew the Relic's would come up on todays Jambalaya. Anyways, congrads to everyone who picked some up, definately an excellent cigar at the price that was paid. I'm just going to sit at my computer and wait until something good I want comes up so I don't miss it this time!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Dang, I have been looking for these for awhile.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Ive been watching but I guess I missed these too.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Like I said they sold out real fast.. almost thought I wasnt going to get them. I was having trouble adding them to my cart, Im guessing because the cart we getting hammered the second the popped up


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

woohoo they came in...










oh yeah I added on










$90 shipped so $3 a stick total


----------



## Blindjimme (Feb 13, 2009)

I picked up 2 fivers Friday, but now they're $23.50 ea. I added them to my Joe deal for CAO Gold Maduro ( 10 / $29 ) so I'd get free shipping to take the sting out a little.

Aces, it seems like you've just about got every unspoken for cigar in the world at home brother! You're going to have a hell of a homecoming, as you deserve!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I gotta try a couple of those. Anyone up for a trade?


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> woohoo they came in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bastard...

Enjoy them haha. Write a nice review for us all to read if you haven't already. I'm interested in hearing more about this smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Will do, these will be one of the first that will go up in smoke, these and one of my DP My Father's


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

I noticed the CI catalog as well. They look great and are now on my must get soon list. Did have one of the Rocky Patel Sun Grown last night.....WOW


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

After all the pre-release hype, I was expecting these to be more expensive. At this price, I might actually be tempted to try at least a 5-er. I'm a total Cinco-Ho anyway.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

there is a moron on Cbid right now that has 10 5 vegas singles bid up to $13 a pop!! U can buy a 5 pack for $20!! Do people think before they bid? There are 5 packs on Cbid right now that are only up to $25 (which is asking price on CI i think). If he wants to throw money away Ill send him my address.

you dont suppose the poor sap thought he would get all 10 for $13?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i hope he does, a 5er is $23.50 at CI


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

but if you buy 10 of 10 at $13 thats $130! you can get a box at CI for $99


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find a review on these bad boys? I don't know if it's the photos or the marketing, but I want to try one of these Relics pretty bad. I find most of the 5 Vegas in the "meh" category, but these just look absolutely delicious. 

PS. The new CI catalog shows these will join their 5 pack madness lineup at $20 a fiver soon. I'm hoping this goes into effect on April 1st.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

I just ordered a 5er from CI. should get to me on Wednesday cant wait.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I did a buy it now fro CBid for 19.50 a fiver. Can't wait till they get here.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

5 pack deal on CI is now $20

Think I may add that to my next order


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tredegar said:


> I did a buy it now fro CBid for 19.50 a fiver. Can't wait till they get here.


I did the same, looks to be a good smoke. I like all of the vegas lines


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

Coop D said:


> 5 pack deal on CI is now $20
> 
> Think I may add that to my next order


 awesome! I thought they may wait until tomorrow, but it looks like they did the updates a day early. Don't forget the free shipping code!

www.cigarsinternational.com/freepm2

I'm ordering a 5'er of these right now!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Got my order in and the relic looks great. Going to let them rest abit before i light one up.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

DBCcigar said:


> I gotta try a couple of those. Anyone up for a trade?


Howdy DB,

I ordered a box yesterday. Iffin you pm me your addy, I will launch a couple your way next week.

Cheers, :beerchug:


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

slyder said:


> there is a moron on Cbid right now that has 10 5 vegas singles bid up to $13 a pop!!


Well, Right now someone has bid up to $21 for one, and the other guy is still winning 9 at $19 a piece!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> Howdy DB,
> 
> I ordered a box yesterday. Iffin you pm me your addy, I will launch a couple your way next week.
> 
> Cheers, :beerchug:


What if I accidently send you a PM with my address????:banana:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

mistabman said:


> Does anyone know where to find a review on these bad boys? I don't know if it's the photos or the marketing, but I want to try one of these Relics pretty bad. I find most of the 5 Vegas in the "meh" category, but these just look absolutely delicious.
> 
> PS. The new CI catalog shows these will join their 5 pack madness lineup at $20 a fiver soon. I'm hoping this goes into effect on April 1st.


I got my 5 pack yesterday. They look great. I was going to light one up tonight, but when I pulled it out, it was a little hard so I put it back in the sleeve and back to the humi it went. I'll try again next week. I can't wait... :faint:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

How do they compare to the Cask Strength II?


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I got some to try since I do ok with the classic and they looked good.

The one I tried so far had a huge vein which cause burn problems.

The wrapper is beautiful,nice oily sheen so much so I kind of wonder if they sprayed it with some Pam.The pre light aroma is incredible,I swear best cigar I have ever smelled and it really got my hopes up.

And after lighting it the first few puffs were really nice,vanilla,chocolate cocoa and a bit of spice and sweetness. But after that it went downhill both in flavor and burn. The flavor turned back into like that of a classic with a little oomph to it and the big vein ran like a raped ape and that wonderful pre light aroma turned ammonia like that of a young cigar.

Eventually it ended up being a step up from the classic,with a bit more complexity,cream and flavor but nothing i'm going to pick up and wipe off if it fell on a dog pile while i'm out in the yard.

But I think a few months ageing will help these along well and that big vein and burn problems were an anonomoly (I hope)


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice review! Especially the part about dropping it in dog Crap!!!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> How do they compare to the Cask Strength II?


I've only had one Cask Strength II and I thought it was amazing. Both the CSII and the Relic have a unique taste to them and are both equally enjoyable. I think I personally liked the one Cask Strength I've had better than the Relic. But the Relic is a definte close 2nd.

Now we just need to wait for CI to get the Cask Strength back in stock!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I need to find someone on here who has an original cask strength!!!!

The CSII wasn't my cup of tea, but I smoked one pretty fast after getting them. I have another 3 sitting to see if I like them. I like all of the 5 Vegas lines, so I was pissed!!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Coop D said:


> I need to find someone on here who has an original cask strength!!!!
> 
> The CSII wasn't my cup of tea, but I smoked one pretty fast after getting them. I have another 3 sitting to see if I like them. I like all of the 5 Vegas lines, so I was pissed!!


I wouldn't mind trying one either. As well with the Limitada '06 and '07. I bought a 5 Pack of the '08 and enjoyed them pretty well. So far I've enjoyed all the 5 Vegas cigars I've tried too.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I need to try all the limidata's. I have placed some bids on cbid, but they got too pricey for my blood....


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I'll get my 5 pack on monday, or so UPS says. I'm hoping these are significantly better than the Classic, but I havent had one of those in a long time, so maybe my tastes have changed. I'm looking forward to letting these sit for a bit and then trying them out. They look delicious!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> Joe is Jammin today and bought 2 lots of these for 20 total and these sold out in less than 10 minutes... Ive noticed these have been sold out on CI for awhile, and I guess they just got some more in. The few people that I've talked to that have smoked them seemed to really have enjoyed them. Has anyone else here had any experience with this cigar?


 I just got a box from Tim Blythe at Cigar.com. They were not on the web
site so I just emailed Tim and asked. He said yes and I told him to send
me a box. I got the order yesterday. 
The box the Relic's can in is unique, I hope I like them. As of 
yet I have not smoked one, this weekend maybe.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

If you don't like them Glock, PM me and I may try to take a 5'er off your hands


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I had my first one this afternoon. Since I am somewhat of a noob, I really don't know how to rate them, but it was an OK+ for my taste. 

The only negative was that there was a large vein in it. It was not smooth, very bumpy. When I cut it, the wrapper was damaged (could be the cheap cutter). Burn was not consistent.

I would buy them again, but it would have to be on the Daily ~ free shipping and not more than $20. Just my .02.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

I had the same exsperience with them Harley. Large veins and burn issues.The taste was pretty decent...not something I would wipe off and keep smoking if it fell in a doggy pile while in the yard but it's an ok everyday smoke.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think that the marketing on CI was great, the flavor was dripping off the picture. I saw the picture and thought "those look yummy". They are ok.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

harley33 said:


> I think that the marketing on CI was great, the flavor was dripping off the picture. I saw the picture and thought "those look yummy". They are ok.


Yeah,when I first got them they really got my hopes up. The wrapper is so shiny with oils it looks like it was sprayed (and i'm wondering if it was) and the pre-light aroma was incredible,one of the best cigars I ever smelled.

All of that build up made the reality worse once I lit it. Like you said...it was ok. Basically a step up from the classic and worth the price but it's no miracle worker.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I really enjoyed the Relic cigars I have tried. Of course they are not the best ones out there, but I personally enjoy them. They are good cigars and the price isn't too bad either.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I was expecting a steal of a stick, it was not bad. That said the veins were really bad. I will let them age for a couple of months and see if they relax a little. As I said before if I can get a 5 pack shipped under $20, I would think about it. In my noob opinion they are a $3/stick smoke. Noob Noob Noob... 

That being said, I would love to have the box they came in. That looks sweet.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, I got mine in yesterday, and while I can't comment on the flavor since I haven't smoked one, I will agree with those who said that the cigars are a little rough looking and have some major veins to the wrapper. They're still a neat little cigar though, and the wrapper still looks pretty oily and delicious, I'm just already starting to worry about burn problems. Hopefully I'll set fire to one in a week or two and I will try and share what I learn.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Sounds like maybe the burn issues would resolve if you give them some rest. That being said I have not tried the relic....I have had many of the other lines which I enjoy...got a 5er of the A's last week and I have those resting...gonna be on the lookout for a deal on the relic to give them a try.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

The 5 vegas lines I let sit for a couple months. I have gotten a few boxes of the classics, and they would always be bitter the first couple weeks. Wonder if this is the same deal with the relics???

My buddy got a 5'er, so I am getting one from him to try so I can actually give my .02


----------



## 6clicks (May 1, 2008)

I'm a sucker for almost any figurado, especially perfectos.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

DBCcigar said:


> I gotta try a couple of those. Anyone up for a trade?





fiddlegrin said:


> Howdy DB,
> 
> I ordered a box yesterday. Iffin you pm me your addy, I will launch a couple your way next week.
> 
> Cheers, :beerchug:


The samples are on their way. Here is the dc numba

1307 2390 0000 6721 0702

As per the botl's I'm going to let them lurk a while before I spark one.

_Annnd Out! :bolt:_


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I just got a 5 pack in and they look okay. not gonna be the perfect wrapper. I will let them age for a bit and then smoke one. I didnt see too many bad veins that got me worried and you will never know until you smoke it.

I hope they are good.


----------



## slayoner (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't have the most educated palette obviously but I smoked one the other night and it had excellent flavor. Very flavorful indeed and not the slightest hint of harshness.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd like to try these. Might have to scrounge up an order for a five pack...


----------



## Justified Degenerate (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, i have only been into cigars for maybe a year or so, so i guess that makes me a noob. CI's catalog had me drooling for these relics because sometimes i can be a sucker for marketing... needless to say i bought a box as soon as i was able to. They came in, and damn the box itself looks amazing. So i opened them up, and they felt like little missiles...hard as rock. So i let them rest, so far they have been in the humi for less than 2 weeks...but i finally smoked one last night because it felt right. I am not one to be able to pick out a ton of flavors from the taste, but it felt a bit more on the full side than the medium at first. Then it mellowed out a bit towards the middle of the stick. It did have a few burn issues and the draw was pretty tight, so i kept rolling it in my fingers and it helped out a little bit. I think overall, these are pretty good, but i think they may have been overhyped. I like them, dont get me wrong, but i have definitely had better. I think maybe i will try one again in about a month or two down the road to let them rest and maybe the tight draw will not be so much of an issue next time. Just my little noob review... 

Also, is it true that CI owns 5 vegas? I heard they did, but there is no confirmation that i have found on this. If it is true, that would be pretty biased reviews coming from them about the smokes.

One more thing i need to say, CI claims it is full bodied with a 12 yr old leaf that calms it down, if you read the description on cigarbid.com, it says that it is medium bodied and the description is a bit different... idk


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

strange the descriptions are different on CI and CBID since they are the same company


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Just picked up a 5er of Relics, and a bundle of Series 'A' Apocalyse smokes. Will put all in the humi for a month or so, then weigh in with my impressions for a Noob... -John


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Justified Degenerate said:


> ....... . So i let them rest, so far they have been in the humi for less than 2 weeks...........


Howdy Joe,
Thanks for your review. It is very helpful to me to see your experience. I will continue to let em set as per your conclusion.

FYI you are worthy of some spikes. :typing: You will now be known as "Justified Degenerate- theartistformerlyknownasnoob".

I hope you have some other gars that are ready to go so you can regal us with more insights while we wait for these schticks to mature.

Late, :wave:


----------



## Snomoskier (Apr 15, 2009)

Got a fiver a couple weeks ago, let them sit for a week, and fired one up. Some black pepper and earth but what struck me was the lack of sweetness which was actually very nice. Good balance and not more than medium in strength. Not all that rich in the flavor department but the smoke has a nice mouth feel that coats the pallate with a subtle pepper flavor. It was smooth all the way to a one inch nub and that was after a relight at about the 2 inch mark. Should do well with some age but it was a unique smoke that is worth a try right away.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I had a couple of these over the weekend. Not too shabby. Both were a touch rough looking, with some very noticable veins in the wrappers. But, as rough as they were, they were also pretty durn tasty. A nice medium bodied smoke. I liked these a lot better than the regular 5 vegas classic, and though I could taste some simliarities in the flavor profile, the spicy corojo wrapper made the difference for me. No real burn issues to speak of, lumpy veins and all. I smoked 1 while putzing around in the garage, cleaning and organizing and whatnot, while the other got sacrificed during a pregame Blues rally on sunday. I wish the price point was a little lower. For $2.50 or $3.00 each, these would be a home run, but at 4 bucks, they could be a nice treat, but not a regular in the rotation. I'll probably pick up another 5 pack while they're around though, and if I see a 10 pack deal on joe cigar/cbid, I'll jump all over it. A nice dominican corojo for sure.

the most important thing I learned from this cigar:

Cigars and ladders do not mix.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

mistabman said:


> I ...................
> 
> the most important thing I learned from this cigar:
> 
> Cigars and ladders do not mix.


RUT-ROW!

That doesn't sound good!

Is the cigar allright? :target:


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> RUT-ROW!
> 
> That doesn't sound good!
> 
> Is the cigar allright? :target:


 yes, the cigar came out of it alright. I was up in the rafters of my garage doing some work, and things got shaky for a bit there when I almost lost my balance and found out that I wasn't willing to drop the cigar to hold on. After that, I started setting the cigar down in the ashtray and just taking short shifts up the ladder so it wouldn't go out. It wasn't _too_ scary, but I doubt I'll try again.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well I got anxious so I pulled a relic out to smoke last night and it was great. no real burn issues and had a great flavor to it. 

I will be purchasing more of these for sure


----------



## RickyJ (Feb 15, 2005)

I had one yesterday and liked it. 5 Vegas never dissapoints. Has a real rustic and great smelling wrapper on it, with a strong woody oak taste, somewhat reminiscent of the 08 limitada. The shape is cool with the closed foot, the band is cool, it's just a cool cigar. Cant wait for the 09 limitada which looks to be somewhat similar. I noticed the puff review page at the bottom has a space for Relic reviews but something is buggy there and it wont let you write a review.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I finally smoked both the 5 Vegas Relic, and the Series 'A' Apocalypse. I couldnt finish the Relic...It was hard to keep lit, and then started burnimg funny. They look great, as for the taste it was not for me. Maybe after some time in the humi, I will they will mellow a bit. The Series 'A I enjoyed very much. After you take off the ugly(my opinion) band, the stick looks great with perfect burn all the way. To me it was a medium to full smoke, with a terrific nic buzz. Glad I picked up a bundle.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I think these Relics needs to be dryboxed for a day.. or stored at lower RH before smoking. Seems like they have a tendancy to hold excess moisture


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I might agree with Acesfull on this one, Even though I have 65% beads in my humidor. Lately, where I live, it had been very dry so my humidor was sitting at around 60-61% with me constantly refilling my beads with distilled water! The one's I have smoked have been a little bit dryer than usual, and that may be why they are excellent.

Also another factor might be that the cigar is closed on both ends, I don't know how much that will affect the cigar being moist?


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Tried one of these today, nothing special. Gave me some anxiety after, but I got an anxiety disorder.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> Tried one of these today, nothing special. Gave me some anxiety after, but I got an anxiety disorder.


Anxiety as in strong cigar (loads o' nicotine)?


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

havanajohn said:


> I finally smoked both the 5 Vegas Relic, and the Series 'A' Apocalypse. I couldnt finish the Relic...It was hard to keep lit, and then started burnimg funny. They look great, as for the taste it was not for me. Maybe after some time in the humi, I will they will mellow a bit. The Series 'A I enjoyed very much. After you take off the ugly(my opinion) band, the stick looks great with perfect burn all the way. To me it was a medium to full smoke, with a terrific nic buzz. Glad I picked up a bundle.


Hmm, I'm a fan of the Series A as well...wonder what my take would be on the Relic. Seems like their are some mixed thoughts on this cigar. I'll probably give it a try at some point...but there are others I think I will put above it on my list.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

DoctaJ said:


> Anxiety as in strong cigar (loads o' nicotine)?


Not sure. Some times when I smoke it makes my throat feel tight and I get a lot of saliva and mucus draining down my throat making it tight, which gets my anxiety going.:ask:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

My wife had one last night. It was dripping with tar. That took away from the experience as I believe she got some on her white shirt. I still have mine left and will see if I have the same results.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

Thanks to SCHIP, these were on Joe's Jumbalaya today for $31.50 for a 10 pack instead of $29.99 like they were last month. Oh well, that's still the best price on these around. I picked up an order... they went quick!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah last time they were on the Jambalaya I grabbed 20 and I managed to grabbed 10 more this time


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I still have about 5 or 6 left, I might pull one out these next few days if the weather gets better. Been cold, cloudy, and windy here for the past few days. 

I'm glad I didn't see these on Joe's Jambalaya today, I would have probably bought 2 lots of them. And that wouldn't sit will with the credit card haha


----------



## kasper13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks to Joe's Jambalaya I jumped at 10 also, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

Really sounds like a hit or miss cigar. Gotta try one of these someday.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

They are today's cigar.com deal of the day...

Cigar.com - 5 pack Daily Deal buy 2 to get free shipping


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

I just smoked one of these this morning. I let mine sit for 3-4 weeks. It has great flavor, but I ran into some burn issues. I'm gonna try to dry box one of these before I smoke it next time.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> They are today's cigar.com deal of the day...
> 
> Cigar.com - 5 pack Daily Deal buy 2 to get free shipping


YES YES YES.

I am a big fan of the relics. Smoked 2 now and they burn well, had no issues with veins that people have talked about and They have a great flavor to them


----------



## Pgagnon (Jul 23, 2011)

Lighting one up as I read this. Hoping I wont get the problem with them veins heh


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Bit of a necro, but did remind me they're on my to try list..


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Just got some today.
Thought I would look here before firing up.
Still around $3 bucks a stick.
We shall see.........


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I bought these once. And that was one time too many. IMO, a bitter, nasty tasting cigar.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Holly resurrecting old threads batman.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

True that! :lol:

I bought a bundle way back when in 09.

I let them rest a few years and they were still hit and miss, but some where very enjoyable. I smoked my last one a week ago and it was the best yet!


----------

